# Adblue additive for diesel cars



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi guys,

Does anyone know where you can get the Adblue solution in Dubai. It's basically an additive that's added to diesel cars to reduce emission. Checked with Audi but they need to get it from Germany and it'd take more than 3 wks. Tried calling few online stores but they mention they wouldn't ship overseas as its not safe/recommended.

Any clues or leads would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## TiredTraveler 62 (Jan 21, 2012)

Did you import your vehicle from Europe? If so, you should confirm the recommended maximum sulpher content of the diesel fuel your engine requires. Normally if your engine requires adblue, then it would be a Euro5 SCR technology which requires ultra low sulpher less than 15ppm... Most diesel in this region is above 500 ppm.


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

Actually, it's an import from the US and it's supposed to have ULSD which is ultra low sulphur diesel. Was told it should be fine but I need the additive to be added.


----------



## SFDubai (Jan 17, 2012)

TiredTraveler 62 said:


> Did you import your vehicle from Europe? If so, you should confirm the recommended maximum sulpher content of the diesel fuel your engine requires. Normally if your engine requires adblue, then it would be a Euro5 SCR technology which requires ultra low sulpher less than 15ppm... Most diesel in this region is above 500 ppm.


Thanks for the response . Trying to source it from UK but the shipping is quite expensive. Like 100 times the cost of the additive.


----------



## TiredTraveler 62 (Jan 21, 2012)

Have you run any local diesel through your engine yet? I work in the oil service industry and we are very careful not to transfer any equipment into this region that requires ULSD, as the major heavy engine manufactures, I.e. Cat, Cummins etc tell us we would be lucky to get about an hour out of the engines before the exhaust system plugs up. Would be surprised to see the light duty engines be any different. From what I know, Adblue should be the same as DEF, Diesel Exhaust fluid.. I am not sure if they stock it, but you may want to check the local Cummins dealer as their Tier 4 engines use the same fluid technology.


----------

